
Passfindr – Secure all your passwords, bookmarks, notes and more in one place - chrisbai
https://passfindr.com
======
sarcasmatwork
Because putting on your eggs in the basket is a good idea.

There is no way sites like this get hacked....
[https://www.hackread.com/lastpass-hacked-this-time-for-
good/](https://www.hackread.com/lastpass-hacked-this-time-for-good/)
[https://www.pcworld.com/article/3185731/lastpass-is-
scrambli...](https://www.pcworld.com/article/3185731/lastpass-is-scrambling-
to-fix-another-serious-vulnerability.html#tk.rss_all)

~~~
chrisbai
Auto filling passwords is pretty convenient but every password manager user
needs to find the balance between automatism and security. Browser extensions
may not be the best thing out there when it comes to information security. We
decided to not support auto filling with Passfindr and rely on copy/paste.
It's easy to use and works on all platforms.

